# Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680



## country (6. Januar 2013)

*Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Hallo!

Mir schwebte soetwas vor:
CPU: 3770K (BOX)
Graka: Gigabyte GTX 680 OC 4GB
Kühlung: Antec h²o 620 (vorhanden) mit Enermax T.B.Silence PWM Lüfter (Leiser + leistungstärker)
Netzteil: Ich habe ein Enermax Triathlor 550W gewonnen. Reicht der? Wenn auch knapp?
Gehäuse: Nox Hummer USB 3.0 Big Tower
Ram: 4x2GB 1333Mhz Marke richtet sich nach Mobo
SSD: Samsung 840pro 250GB ist vorhanden
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster (S22B350H)

Bei dem Mobo brauche ich Hilfe. Welcher Hersteller hat die beste Qualität/Lebenserwartung? (ASUS, ASRock, Gigabyte, Intel). 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas dabei Helfen. Was sagt ihr? Passt das bis jetzt?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Einsatzgebiet und Anforderungen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Bitte ausfüllen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html & dann bekommen wir bestimmt was hin


----------



## minicoopers (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Hey, willkommen im Forum 

wenn Du den Rechner nur zum Spielen nutzen willst, ist der i7 oversized. Der i5 3570K reihct dafür vollkommen aus 
Bei der Graka würde ich keine GTX 680 mehr kaufen, die GTX 670 ist nicht viel langsamer aber um einiges günstiger
Zum MAinboard: HIer könntest  Du dir mal das Asrock Z77 Pro 3/4 anschauen
Beim RAM könntest DU diesen nehmen Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## country (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Wow! Was für ein Antworten Ansturm. In dem Forum wo ich sonst war musste man einen Tag warten bis mal jemand was schrieb.

@DieMangoKiwi: Einsatzzweck: Spiele

@MATRIX KILLER: Ausfüllen?

@minicoopers: Zur CPU: Eigentlich habe ich mich schon in den 3770K "verliebt". Sollte eigentlich letzten Monat schon ein 3930 werden. 
GPU: Die 680 ist schon ein Kompromiss. Eigentlich sollte es eine 690 sein. Viel nur flach weil die nur 2 GB hat.
RAM: Das war absicht! Volle nutzung der Speicherbandbreite der CPU + niedrigste Latenz. 4x2GB 1333Mhz
Mobo: Das wichtigste: sehr gute Qualität!!!! 
  Chipsatz: Z77!? 
  Gerne viele und gute OC Features. 
  Platz für mind. 2 Grakas (2xPCIe 3.0 x16). Oder mehr? 
  Lüftersteuerung. 
  Prioritäten einstellung für LAN (Haben eigentlich fast alle)
  Auf die letzten Moneten kommt es nicht drauf an!

Das ASRock Z77 Pro 3/4 unterstützt kein SLI. 
Kann man eine Firma evtl. gleich vergessen weil diese nix taugt?  ASUS, ASRock und Gigabyte

Evtl einen hiervon?
Desktop Mainboards -> Mainboards -> Hardware - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## cryzen (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Hey, willkommen im Forum
> 
> wenn Du den Rechner nur zum Spielen nutzen willst, ist der i7 oversized. Der i5 3570K reihct dafür vollkommen aus
> Bei der Graka würde ich keine GTX 680 mehr kaufen, die GTX 670 ist nicht viel langsamer aber um einiges günstiger
> ...


 

aber warum hast du ne gtx 680 wenn ich fragen darf udn einen 3770k ( renderst du viel ,oder generell  Videoschnitt)


----------



## minicoopers (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> @minicoopers:  Zur CPU: Eigentlich habe ich mich schon in den 3770K "verliebt". Sollte  eigentlich letzten Monat schon ein 3930 werden.
> GPU: Die 680 ist schon ein Kompromiss. Eigentlich sollte es eine 690 sein. Viel nur flach weil die nur 2 GB hat.
> RAM: Das war absicht! Volle nutzung der Speicherbandbreite der CPU + niedrigste Latenz. 4x2GB 1333Mhz
> Mobo: Das wichtigste: sehr gute Qualität!!!!
> ...


 Die Mainboards von ASUS,ASrock und Gigabyte unterscheiden ist in der Qualität nicht mehr. Da kann man eingentlich bei fast jedem Board zugreifen 
Dann könntest Du dir mal das Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
Was die Lüftersteuerung betrifft, willst Du da so etwas? Scythe Kaze Master II schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM05-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



cryzen schrieb:


> aber warum hast du ne gtx 680 wenn ich fragen darf udn einen 3770k ( renderst du viel ,oder generell  Videoschnitt)


Ich habe eine GTX 680, da es zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich sie mir gekauft habe noch keine GTX 670 auf dem Markt war 
Was den i7 betrifft. Videos mache ich schon immer mal. Zudem habe ich auch öfters mal eine VM laufen...


----------



## Monsjo (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

ASUS ist hier nicht so beliebt im Moment sind ASrock und Gigabyte die P/L-Knüller!
Hat die 690 nicht pro Chip 2GB RAM? das wären dann doch 4 . Und diese Fragen (Link von MATRIX KILLER) :


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?


----------



## country (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Also: Bisher hatte ich immer Nobos. Alle 1-2 Jahre brauchte ich etwas frisches weil Leistung und Grafikspeicher mangelware waren. In den letzten 5 Jahren habe ich 2000€ + für Hardware ausgegeben. Jetzt sagte ich mir: Jetzt mal richtig und so das es laaange reicht. Eine Graka kann man einfach dazustecken eine CPU nicht. Darum ein 3770K.


edit: Jetzt weis ich auch warum ihr soviel zitiert. Mann schreibt etwas und schon sind X neue Postings da. Ist aber gut so.


----------



## Monsjo (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Was spielst du das eine CPU so schnell "zu langsam" ist? Es gibt kaum Spiele die auch nur mehr als zwei Kerne ausnutzen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Jetzt sagte ich mir: Jetzt mal richtig und so das es laaange reicht.


 
Hardwareleistung kann nicht auf Vorrat gekauft werden.

Wenn der i5 in Spielen nichts mehr reißt, hilft auch kein i7 mehr.

Demzufolge auf Preis/Leistung achten, damit dein Geld laaaaange reicht.


----------



## Thallassa (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Also: Bisher hatte ich immer Nobos. Alle 1-2 Jahre brauchte ich etwas frisches weil Leistung und Grafikspeicher mangelware waren. In den letzten 5 Jahren habe ich 2000€ + für Hardware ausgegeben. Jetzt sagte ich mir: Jetzt mal richtig und so das es laaange reicht. Eine Graka kann man einfach dazustecken eine CPU nicht. Darum ein 3770K.


 
Also ne CPU lässt sich genauso leicht reinstecken, wie eine Grafikkarte. Die Grafikkarte wird nur schneller ausgewechselt werden müssen.
Und wenn der i5-3570K keine Luft mehr hat, dann hat sie der i7 auch nicht mehr. Hyperthreading macht die CPU nicht zukunftssicherer sondern erspart in Programmen die Hyperthreading nutzen können Zeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Zum Spielen reicht der i5, der i7 ist nur dank der 100MHz mehr Takt 1-2% schneller. Lohnt also nicht.
Die GTx 680 ist nicht mal 10% schneller als die GTX 670. Lohnt also auch nicht.
Sofern du nicht auf 3 Monitoren spielst, reichen die 2GB Vram des GTX 690 immer.


----------



## Research (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Wenn der Grafikram nicht reicht nimm eine HD79X0.


----------



## country (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

@ minicooper: Mit Lüftersteuerung meine ich über das Bios/UEFI. Den Unterschied zwischen Bios und UEFI kenne ich, aber: Ist es falsch wenn man noch Bios sagt? 
Gegen das Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 kann ich nichts sagen. Klingt gut. Hat auch Lüftersteuerung. Bist du auch mit zufrieden???

@monsjo: (1)
1. max. Kosten?: Es kostet was es kostet. Bin bereit gut etwas auszugeben
2./3. Was wird gebraucht/Altlasten?: Ich brauche alles (Komplett), ausser: Maus (Logitech G5 und Microsoft Sidewinder), CPU Kühlung: Antec h²o 620 Wakü, falls aussreichend Netzteil: Enermax Triathlor 550 (85-88%) und SSD Samsung 840pro 256GB.
4. Eigenbau
5. Kein Monitor vorhanden
6. Spiele: BF3, NfS MW/HP und was die Zeit so bringt.
7. Übertakten: Noch evtl. nicht, sollte aber gut zu machen sein.
8. Sonst Wichtiges: Spontan nicht

@monjo: (2)
Nicht die CPU sondern die GPU. z.B. z.Z.: Aspire 7745G i5 430M und M. HD 5850 DDR3 1GB (8% übertaktet). BF3 GPU und Speicher sind voll und die CPU läuft mit 80%. 
Spiele die 4 Kerne nutzten gibt es wie Sand am meer. Spiele die 6Kerne nutzten gibt es nur 1. Anno 20xx

@DieMangoKiwi:
Das Streite ich nicht ab. Aber dafür gibt es zuviele davon, dafür das es keinen Sinn macht.

@Thallassa:
Zitat: "Die Grafikkarte wird nur schneller ausgewechselt werden müssen." 
Oder eine 2. dazu.

@quantenslipstream:
Auf 2GB lasse ich mich nicht ein. 2GB reichen 1-2 Jahre. Je nach Spiel.

@Research: 
Wiso? Eine HD 79x0 ist billiger. Aber nicht leistungsfähiger. Ausser du meinst die 7990.

Reicht denn ein Enermax Triathlor 550 (85-88%) Netzteil. Wenn auch knapp. Habe ich liegen. OVP


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> @Research: Wiso? Eine HD 79x0 ist billiger. Aber nicht leistungsfähiger. Ausser du meinst die 7990.


 
Die 7970 ist mit dem aktuellen Treiber wahnsinnig schnell. Des Weiteren hat diese Karte 3GB.


----------



## country (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Die 7970 ist mit dem aktuellen Treiber wahnsinnig schnell. Des Weiteren hat diese Karte 3GB.


 
Die Testberichte die ich bisher hatte zeigte das die kurz unter der 680 liegt. Wie es mit aktuellen Treiber ist weiss ich natürlich nicht. Ich habe auch nichts gegen ATI. Aber warum bauen die meisten die ihren PC selber bauen nvidia ein und nicht ATI? Und schon oft gesehen: Wenn man mal darauf zu sprechen kommt warum ATI und nicht Nvidia meinen immer alle: "Des Geldes wegen". Ist das der einzige vorteil von ATI?


----------



## godfather22 (6. Januar 2013)

Ein i7 bringt dir als gamer keinen Vorteil (bzw. keinen der den Aufpreis rechtfertigt). Die 7970 ist momentan die schnellste und hat viel Vram.


----------



## country (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ja OK mit dem 3570K kann ich mich anfreunden. 
2GB für die Graka sind mir aber eff. zu wenig. Da werde ich wohl bei der Gigabyte 680 OC 4GB bleiben.

Wie ist es denn dann mit dem Enermax Triathlor 550 (85-88%) Netzteil. Wenn auch knapp. Habe ich liegen. OVP Reicht das?


----------



## godfather22 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

550 Watt reichen locker 
Warum willst du die 680 nehmen? Ich verstehe deine Argumentation nicht. Die 7970 ist meistens schneller und hat 3gb Vram. Und sie kostet weniger. Du bekommst heute auch 2gb nur mit mods etc. voll


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn du bei nVidia bleiben willst, kannst du auch einfach eine GTX670 mit 4GB VRAM von Asus oder Gigabyte nehmen. Die GTX680 hat einfach ein sehr schlechtes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## country (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

@ godfather22: Zitat: "Du bekommst heute auch 2gb nur mit mods etc. voll"  -Darum ja auch 4GB
Also: Ursprünglich wollte ich den PC mit einer ext. Wakü ausstatten. Damit ich im Haus nicht soviel Wärme habe. Aus Kostengründen bin ich doch bei Lukü geblieben. Dafür mit Hardware die weniger Abwärme verursacht. Eine 7970 hat mir einfach zuviel abwärme.

@ ich888: Da muss ich ne Nacht drüber schlafen.


----------



## godfather22 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> @ godfather22: Zitat: "Du bekommst heute auch 2gb nur mit mods etc. voll"  -Darum ja auch 4GB
> Also: Ursprünglich wollte ich den PC mit einer ext. Wakü ausstatten. Damit ich im Haus nicht soviel Wärme habe. Aus Kostengründen bin ich doch bei Lukü geblieben. Dafür mit Hardware die weniger Abwärme verursacht. Eine 7970 hat mir einfach zuviel abwärme



 Sorry aber das ist so einfach Schwachsinn... Es wird mit einer Wakü ja nicht weniger Wärme aus dem Gehäuse geschaufelt, als mit einer LuKü. Die Wärmemenge bleibt die gleiche, bei einer WaKü erfolgt der Wärmeaustausch einfach schneller. Und mal ganz im ernst... Du wirst keinen MERKLICHEN unterschied was die Raumtemperatur angeht haben zwischen einer 7970 und einer gtx680. 4gb Vram sind einfach nur unnötig, wenn du nur in FullHD zockst.
Ich will dir nicht auf die Füße treten oder so aber das ist einfach so.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Also als mainboard kann ich dir das MSI MPower empfehlen habe ich auch und das hat Top Qualität bluetooth ,Wlan und Sehr Gute OC Funktionen, es hat sogar einen Extra 6Pin Stromanschluss um Karten im SLI stabiler zu machen. zum Prozessor reicht der i5 k wirklich zum spielen , alleine aus dem Grund das wenn du ihn OC was garkein Problem ist er schon schneller ist als ein Normaler i7. Hyperthreading bring dir beim Spielen nix sondern Leistung. Und das mit der GTX680 kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen habe auch eine  da finde ich ebenfalls das modell von MSI unschlagbar und zwar die MSI Lightning GTX680 habe ich auch und ist auch ein extra OC Modell. Und zu dem 2GB die gehen schon recht gut voll in BF3 oder Medal of Honor selbst in BO2 gehen davon 1,2GB voll. Aber diese Karten sind Trotzdem schneller als die selben mit 4GB weil die 4 GB einfach nicht so schnell gefüllt werden.


----------



## Research (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Zu den 4GB der Nvidea. Dank des kleinen Speicherinterfaces sinkt die Framerate in unspielbare Gefilden ab wenn die 2GB+X wirklich gebraucht werden.


----------



## facehugger (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Gut, das du dich mit dem i5-3570k anfreunden kannst, sonst hätte ich dir das gezeigt:


Test: Intel
warum also für 2% Mehrleistung 100 Taler mehr ausgeben Das gleiche gilt (in etwa) für die GTX680 in Relation zur nur wenig langsameren GTX670:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 Ti (Seite 6) - ComputerBase
natürlich kannst du auch eine 7970 (Gigabyte Windforce, VTX3D X-Edition) nehmen...

Gruß


----------



## Nishino (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Wenn dir der VRAM wirklich so wichtig ist (warum weiß ich nicht, es sei denn du spielst auf mehreren Monitoren), dann ist die 7970 die perfekte Wahl für dich m.E., was Besseres kriegst du nicht für dein Geld. i5 ebenso.



country schrieb:


> Aber warum bauen die meisten die ihren PC selber bauen nvidia ein und nicht ATI? Und schon oft gesehen: Wenn man mal darauf zu sprechen kommt warum ATI und nicht Nvidia meinen immer alle: "Des Geldes wegen".



Da hast du aber eine sehr interessante Studie geführt. Nur repräsentativ ist diese "Stichprobe" leider nicht.


----------



## minicoopers (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> @ minicooper: Mit Lüftersteuerung meine ich über das Bios/UEFI. Den Unterschied zwischen Bios und UEFI kenne ich, aber: Ist es falsch wenn man noch Bios sagt?
> Gegen das Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 kann ich nichts sagen. Klingt gut. Hat auch Lüftersteuerung. Bist du auch mit zufrieden???


 Ja ich bin sehr zu fireden mit dem Board  Das UEFI ist m.M.n. sehr übersichtlich aufgebaut (was bei anderen Boards aber auch der Fall ist )
Also ich kann ncith klagen


----------



## country (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

@godfather22: Der Radi wäre draussen an der Hauswand. Dann bleibt es im Zimmer Kühl. Jenachdem wie es im Sommer mir Wärmetechnisch im Zimmer geht, kommt eine Wakü nächsten Winter dran.

@B-A-N-G-E-R: MSI MPower sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Ist aber auch deutlich teurer. Schau ich mir auf jeden fall auch genauer an.

@facehugger: CPU: Die Seite hatte ich gestern auch schon gefunden. Werde auch bei i5 bleiben.

@minicoopers: Das hört sich gut an.

Mal ein paar Preise:
680 2GB OC: 335€
670 2GB OC: 331€
7970 3GB:    332€

Bei 2-3GB hätte die 7970 wirklich berechtigung. Die 670 nicht wirklich.

4GB-versionen:
680 4GB OC: 498€
670 4GB OC: 403€

Keine Frage ist ein batzen Geld. Es ist nur so das 2GB in 1-2 Jahre voll sind. 

Frage: Kann man ein SLI verbund mit einer 2GB und einer 4GB Karte machen?


----------



## Research (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ja, dieses SLI geht. Nur bleiben dann pro Karte 2GB.

Und nochmal: Wenn bei NV der VRAM vollläuft und für FPS VRAM benötigt wird brechen dir die FPS auf unspielbar ein.

256Bit Speicherinterface reichen nur für 2GB.


----------



## country (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

@Reseach: Zitat:" Ja, dieses SLI geht. Nur bleiben dann pro Karte 2GB."

 Klar das nur 2GB bleiben. Das das aber geht bist du dir auch ganz sicher.?


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es funktioniert. Aber ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass es sinnfrei ist 

Willst Du etwa jetzt eine 2GB + eine 4GB Karte kaufen, und wenn die 2GB VRAM nicht mehr reichen eine 4GB Karte dazu kaufen?  Das macht auch keinen Sinn, weil der GTX 670 die Leistung ausgeht, lange bevor die 4GB VRAM voll sind.

Ich habe eine GTX 690 mit 2x 2GB VRAM und der VRAM läuft schon mal über (z. B. bei Skyrim mit Downsampling + ~50 HD-Texturmods). Das ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, ist trotzdem gut spielbar.

4GB VRAM pro GPU ist nice-to-have, wird aber imo ziemlich überbewertet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Die beiden Hersteller denken sich schon was dabei, genau die Menge an RAM zu verbauen, die eben verbaut wird.
Mehr lohnt halt nicht.
Dass die Subvender dann extra Karten mit doppelten Speichermenge bringt, liegt einfach daran, dass es Leute wie dich gibt (), die meinen, sowas haben zu müssen.
Sprich: Der Markt verlangt danach, also wird es angeboten. Egal wie sinnvoll sowas ist.


----------



## country (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Werd dann die 2GB 680 nehmen. Wir unterschreiten das geplante Budget.

Welche Wärmeleitpaste oder gar Flüssigmetall kann man nehmen?
Wrmeleitpasten -> Zubehr fr CPU Khler -> Khlung Luft -> Hardware

Als Tastatur reicht doch eine recht einfache aus, oder?

Worüber soll ein Monitor angebunden werden? HDMI oder DVI?


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Wärmeleitpaste ist beim CPU-Kühler dabei, da brauchst Du keine extra kaufen. Ansonsten ist die Arctic Cooling MX-2 oder MX-4 sehr gut  Von Flüssigmetall würde ich die Finger lassen, wenn Du davon was aufs Board kleckerst kannst Du es möglicherweise wegwerfen. Und wenn im CPU-Kühler Aluminium-Anteile sind, gibt es eine Riesen Sauerei 

Tastatur kannst Du dir mal die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 anschauen.

Ich würde den Monitor über DVI anschließen, HDMI ist manchmal etwas verbuggt. Die Signalqualität ist aber gleich, sind beides digitale Signale.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Januar 2013)

Ich benutze jetzt seit ca. 1/2 Jahr Flüssigmetall und kann nur sagen, dass das Zeug klasse ist. Der einzige Nachteil ist halt, dass du beim auftragen (was häufig schwieriger dargestellt wird als es ist) darauf achten musst, dass nichts auf Pins etc. kommt (einfach die Cpu rausnehmen und es aufm Schreibtisch oder so auftragen. Man sollte sich Zeit lassen). Außerdem muss man, wenn man das Flüssigmetall vom hs entfernt den hs abschmirgeln (ist ganz einfach aber die Garantie geht verloren) dafür hat man in meinem Beispiel satte 8Grad weniger (mein kühler ist der hr-02 Macho). Wenn du meinst dass sich das lohnt kannst du es nehmen aber normale WLP wie die mx-4 reicht für dich auch.


----------



## country (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

@Softy: Den Kühler (Antec h²o 620) habe ich in einem Forum gewonnen. Original ist da ein pad drauf. Bei mir nicht. Der Kühler wurde vorher im Forum getestet. Auch muss ich solche Schaumstoffpolster von der AMD Kunstoffhalterung auf die Intel Halterung bekommen. Muss ich wohl abziehen und neu draufkleben. Mit Seku-Kleber oder so.

An die gleiche Tastatur dachte ich auch schon. 

DVI, OK

@godfather22: 8 Grad ist aber eine Gewaltige menge. Eigentlich bin ich mit Feinen sachen sehr geschickt. Was ist hs?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

HS = Der Heatspreader der CPU


----------



## TimNik981 (7. Januar 2013)

Ich würde  RAM mit 1600MHz nehmen, wird ja vom i5 unterstützt.


----------



## godfather22 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> @godfather22: 8 Grad ist aber eine Gewaltige menge. Eigentlich bin ich mit Feinen sachen sehr geschickt. Was ist hs?


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es wirklich 8°C sind (man kennt ja die Temperatursensorten von AMD )
In diesem Test ist es weniger, aber immerhin etwas


----------



## country (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

@Rosigatton: Achso klar....wollte....euch nur testen, oder so.

@TimNik981: Ja aber wenn ich 4x 1333Mhz habe ist die Speichergeschwindigkeit höher und die die Latenz niedriger. Ich weis, hört sich verrückt an.

@godfather22: Naja ist auch was wert.

Wie wichtig ist dem Mobo der Ram? Der einzige Ram der in der Liste von ASRock steht und Mindfa. anbietet ist der hier:
4GB G.Skill ECO DDR3L-1333 DIMM CL7 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks
oder reicht es wenn der Hersteller stimmt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> @TimNik981: Ja aber wenn ich 4x 1333Mhz habe ist die Speichergeschwindigkeit höher und die die Latenz niedriger. Ich weis, hört sich verrückt an.


 
Sowas kannst du nicht pauschalisieren. Es gibt auch genug Anwendungen, die von hohem RAM Takt profitieren.
Sowas ist immer ein Kompromiss.


----------



## country (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Es könnt ja auch mal einfach sein.
Die hätten CL7 und 1600Mhz:
DDR3 Module -> Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) -> Hardware - Hardware, Notebooks
stehen aber nicht in der Liste von ASRock. Wie hoch ist die gefahr das die nicht funkionieren wenn die nicht in der Liste stehen. Eigentlich laufen die doch immer, oder?


----------



## minicoopers (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Die Mainboard-Herrsteller könenn nicht alle RAM Module testen und diese dann auflisten. 
Das hat also nichts zu heißen wenn der RAM nicht in deren Listen auftauscht


----------



## country (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Habe mal gehört das die dann manchmal nicht laufen.

Ich gehe doch über HDMI und nicht DVI. Der Moni hat kein DVI. Nur die Graka.

Also, ich fasse zusammen:
CPU:       i5 3570K
Kühlung:  Antec h²o 620(vorhanden), Lüfter 120er Enermax T.B.Silence PWM(Leiser und stärker) und CoolLaboratory Liquid Ultra
GPU:       2GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC
Mobo:     ASRock Z77 Extreme4
SSD:       Samsung 840pro 256GB(vorhanden)
Ram:      16GB G.Skill RipJawsZ DDR3-1600 DIMM CL7
HDD:      1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
Gehäuse: nox Hummer USB 3.0 Big Tower
Netzteil:  Enermax Triathlor 550W(vorhanden)
Laufwerk:LG Electronics BH10LS38 Blu.ray Disc Writer
Moni:      22" Samsung SyncMaster (1920x1080)
Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Tastatur
Maus:     Microsoft SideWinder, Logitech G4?(Beide vorhanden)

Was vergessen?

Werden Kabel gebraucht? Eigentlich sind doch immer genug bei!? HDMI, Sata und was da sonst noch kommt.


----------



## Softy (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Lass den Flüssigmetall-Blödsinn, den Temperaturunterschied merkt man nicht.


Wenn Du schon schnellen RAM willst, würde ich welchen mit höherer Frequenz nehmen. Denn niedrigere Latenzen bringen meist noch weniger  als eine höhere Frequenz.

Maus würde ich die Logitech G4 kaufen.


----------



## KaiTorben (7. Januar 2013)

Spar dir 100€ und kauf eine AMD 7970 oder GTX 670 (wobei die AMD schneller ist)
Edit(h sagt): welche spannung braucht der RAM


----------



## country (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

@Softy: 
Paste: Aufpassen muss man ziemlich. Das stimmt.

Ram: Ist 1600 nicht schnell??? Meinst du im ernst das es was bringt ob man 4x1600 oder 4x1866 hat?

Maus: Es sind schon beide vorhanden. 

@KaiTorben:
Nein die bleibt. SLI ist besser als CF.

Bin am überlegen ob ich dem Gehäuse noch ein paar Lüfter spendiere. Auf der Rückseite ist der CPU Kühler dran. Vorne ist ein 200er, den ich nutztlos finde, weil der verbaut ist. Das wars. Man kann im Deckel noch 2x120er haben und 4x120er an der seite.


----------



## KaiTorben (7. Januar 2013)

country schrieb:


> @Softy:
> Paste: Aufpassen muss man ziemlich. Das stimmt.
> 
> Ram: Ist 1600 nicht schnell??? Meinst du im ernst das es was bringt ob man 4x1600 oder 4x1866 hat?
> ...



Warum jetzt 4 RAM-Riegel?
Und seid wann willst du SLI machen? Du hast nur eine GraKa aufgelistet. 
Und pauschal kann man nicht sagen, dass LSI besser als Crossfire ist. 

Warum ist der 200er nutzlos
Einer vorne unten rein und einer hinzten oben raus reichen, evtl noch ein zweiter vorne oder eiber im deckel. In der seite beigt nix


----------



## country (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

@KaiTorben: 
Ram: weil quantenslipstream meint das einige Proramme von hohen Taktraten mehr haben als "nur" von einer niedrigen CL. Darum 1600er, die gibt es mit CL7 aber nur in der 4GB ausführung. Ram braucht 1,50V.

Graka: Ja, stimmt. In Zukunft! Irgendwann mal. Die Testberichte die ich hatte war SLI immer etwas besser.

Lüfter: Weil davor der Festplattenrahmen ist:
nox Hummer USB 3.0 Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Werde wohl 2 im Deckel hängen. Hauptsache die kann man auch alle mit dem Extreme4 steuern.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ich hab das Case. 
Die Lüfter sind 3 Pin und laut
wenn du sie hochdrehst. Aber die Lüfter Steuerung auf niedrigster Stufe macht die 4 Lüfter trotzdem unhörbar.


----------



## country (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

@Tom Gierlich: Darum ersetzte ich die gegen 2x 120er Enermax T.B.Silence PWM


----------



## country (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die SSD ohne Neuinstallation vom Nobo zum Rechner zu bekommen? Win7 64-bit kam letzten Monat erst drauf.


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Du kannst es probieren, die SSD ohne Neuinstallation in den neuen Rechner einzubauen. Oft funktioniert das, dass Windows (nach ein paar Neustarts) dann läuft.

Besser ist aber ein Neuinstallation, ist einfach die saubere Lösung.


----------



## country (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Wir gehen über Mobilfunk ins Internet. Download: 5000-6000, Das geht noch, aber wir haben auch ein max. Volumen von 10GB die wir uns mit ....2,1 Leuten teilen müssen. 10GB extra kosten 15€. Die ganzen Updates und Patches für die ganzen Spiele sprengen den Rahmen immer extrem. 

Natürlich müssen dann alle Treiber neu. Ein versuch ist es aber wert wenn es denn manchmal klappt.

CPU: i5 3570K
Kühlung: Antec h²o 620(vorhanden), Lüfter 120er Enermax T.B.Silence PWM(Leiser und stärker) und CoolLaboratory Liquid Ultra
GPU: 2GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC
Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
SSD: Samsung 840pro 256GB(vorhanden)
Ram: 16GB G.Skill RipJawsZ DDR3-1600 DIMM CL7
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
Gehäuse: nox Hummer USB 3.0 Big Tower + 2x120er Enermax T.B.Silence PWM
Netzteil: Enermax Triathlor 550W(vorhanden)
Laufwerk:LG Electronics BH10LS38 Blu.ray Disc Writer
Moni: 22" Samsung SyncMaster (1920x1080)
Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Tastatur
Maus: Microsoft SideWinder, Logitech G4?(Beide vorhanden)

Wenn sonst alles i.O. ist.. (Graka bleibt )
...Ich habe auch keine Fragen mehr zur Konfig.

Dann vielen vielen dank an:

quantenslipstream
minicoopers
Softy
KaiTorben
DieMangoKiwi
MATRIX KILLER
cryzen
Monsjo
Thallassa
Research
godfather22
ich888
B-A-N-G-E-R
facehugger
Nishino
Rosigatton
TimNik981
Tom Gierlich

Habt mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis etwas suboptimal  Aber sonst ist die Zusammenstellung OK 

Welchen Monitor nimmst Du genau? Oder hast Du den schon?


----------



## country (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Den hier:
22" (55,88cm) Samsung SyncMaster S22B350H schwarz/rot 1920x1080

1920x1080
2ms

edit: Die Farbe ist etwas seltsam aber sonst top werte


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ich würde eher den nehmen: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder einen mit IPS Panel, z.b. Produktvergleich Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23", LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23", LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Den ASUS Monitor kann ich dir empfehlen.Hat ein bekannter und ist sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## country (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Der Asus hat doch der, die, das selbe Panel. Wo ist der Unterschied? Abgesehen von der größe.

Was hat IPS was andere nicht haben?

Die Reaktionszeit sollte unter 5ms sein, bei games.


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Der Asus hat auch ein TN-Panel, aber es gibt natürlich unter den TN-Panels sehr große Qualitätsunterschiede.

Bei IPS sind u.a. die Farben und die Blickwinkelstabilität besser.

Die Herstellerangaben der Reaktionszeit sind für den Eimer. Das einzige was aussagekräftig ist, sind Tests und Reviews, z.B. auf PRAD | Testberichte


----------



## country (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ich dachte so an 21,5 -22". 23 geht auch. Aber 24" sind zu viel.

Kann man für Spiele die ganze IPS Reihe nehmen? (AH-, E-, S-)
Was ist mit LED, LCD, WLED?

Lohnt es sich für 19,90€ Einen Pixelfehlertest des Verkäufers machen zu lassen?


----------



## Research (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Wenn das Gerät dann ohne Pixelfehler ist, ja. Gerade ASUS neigt zu vielen Fehler.

Lass dir das Ergebnis schriftlich geben.


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Viele moderne IPS Panel eignen sich uneingeschränkt zum Zocken 

LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung verbraucht weniger Strom.

Ich habe noch nie einen Pixelfehlertest machen lassen (und ich habe grade einen Asus Schirm hier ), falls der Monitor Pixelfehler haben sollte, würde ich ihn einfach wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## country (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Dies ist der kleine Bruder von dem Asus den ihr vorgeschlagen habt:
23" (58,42cm) Asus VS Serie VS238H schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI

oder irgendeinen anderen:
Monitore (TFT) -> Hardware - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Januar 2013)

Jup, den Asus kannst du auch nehmen. Das ist exakt das selbe Modell wie der VS248H, nur die Diagonale ist 1 Zoll größer beim VS248.


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



ich888 schrieb:


> Das ist exakt das selbe Modell wie der VS248H, nur die Diagonale ist 1 Zoll größer beim VS248.



Nein, der hat ein anderes Panel. Aber das ist auch OK


----------



## facehugger (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



ich888 schrieb:


> Jup, den Asus kannst du auch nehmen. Das ist exakt das selbe Modell wie der VS248H, nur die Diagonale ist 1 Zoll größer beim VS248.


Sorry, verlesen

Gruß


----------



## country (8. Januar 2013)

Ich sehe zwar kein Unterschied zum Samsung SyncMaster aber wenn ihr meint, dann wird es wohl der "kleine" Asus.

Ok, dann sollte alles soweit laufen. vielleicht fallen mir später ja noch Fragen ein. Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## godfather22 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> SLI ist besser als CF.


 
Sorry aber: 7950 Crossfire vs 680 SLI at 5760*1080 (Eyefinity/Surround) - Overclockers UK Forums
Soviel zu den Frames


----------



## country (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Die sind aber auch beide 20%+ übertaktet (was man selber kaum schafft) und in einer Auflösung die kaum einer hat.

1. Kurztest: GTX 680 SLI vs. HD 7970 CF (Seite 7) - ComputerBase
zitate: 
"...wobei wir derzeit Nvidias SLI-Technologie minimal vor AMDs CrossFire-Konkurrenten sehen..."

"Nvidia geht lobenswerter Weise aktiv dagegen vor und schafft es erfolgreich, die Ruckler zu mindern. Beseitigt haben die Kalifornier diese aber nicht. AMD hat bis jetzt noch nicht einmal etwas dagegen unternommen, was durchaus enttäuschend ist."

"Wenn es zwei Grafikkarten sein sollen, tendieren wir eher zu Nvidias SLI-Technologie: Sie ist vor allem in Bezug auf Mikroruckler problemloser."

2. Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 CrossFire vs. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 SLI
zitate:
"NVIDIA konnte durch einige Optimierungen wenigstens etwas gegensteuern, bei AMD scheint man das Thema weiter zu ignorieren."

"Wer momentan den Aufbau eines Multi-GPU-Systems plant, dem legen wir ein SLI-System bestehend aus zwei GeForce GTX 680 nahe. Die Grundperformance und höher als bei zwei Radeon HD 7970 und durch weitere Treiber-Optimierungen dürfte NVIDIA auch noch etwas an Leistung hinzugewinnen."

Ich will zwar erst nur eine GPU aber, da wette ich drauf, wird in 2 max.3 Jahren eine 2. benötigt. Aber auch als single hat die 680 die Nase vorn.


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

SLI/CF macht man sofort oder gar nicht. Wer in 2-3 Jahren eine 2te Graka einbaut, ist .


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Ich will zwar erst nur eine GPU aber, da wette ich drauf, wird in 2 max.3 Jahren eine 2. benötigt. Aber auch als single hat die 680 die Nase vorn.


 
In 2-3 Jahren solltest du dir eine GTX 970 oder GTX 1070 kaufen anstelle einer bis dahin völlig veralteten GTX 680.


----------



## country (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

jetzt eine 680
in 2-3 Jahren 680+780
in 4-6 Jahren 780+880 (weil 680 inzwischen durch)
in 6-9 Jahren 880+980 (weil 780 inzwischen durch)
vielleicht reicht mir bis dahin aber auch ein Intel Atom weil ich keine spiele mehr spiele, weil ich dann selbstständig bin und wichtigeres zu tun habe.
Man kann auch SLI mit unterschiedlichen Modellen machen. Je nachdem vieviel Leistung man dann braucht. 2xGrakas brauche ich jetzt nicht. Aber was ist falsch daran die "Möglichkeit" offen zu halten. NUR die Möglichkeit!! Eine GTX hätte ich auch genommen wenn Nvidia und ATI sich im punkt Mickroruckler nichts geben. Gibt auch andere Gründe: Sie sind z.B. leiser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Man kann auch SLI mit unterschiedlichen Modellen machen.


 
Nein, kann man nicht.


----------



## Diweex (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Generationsübergreifend gibt es weder SLI noch CF. 680+780 wird nicht funktionieren, genausowenig wie die anderen Dinge.
Bei AMD besteht die möglichkeit innerhalb einer Serie, sofern der gleiche Chip verbaut ist, diese im CF zu nutzen (zb 7970+7950) was ich allerdings auch für sinnfrei halte, da die stärkere Karte dann der schwächeren angepasst wird.


> Eine GTX hätte ich auch genommen wenn Nvidia und ATI sich im punkt  Mickroruckler nichts geben. Gibt auch andere Gründe: Sie sind z.B.  leiser.


Leiser? Damit hat AMD/nVidia nichts am Hut. Sofern du keine Referenzmodelle kaufst (würd ich nur tauben oder schwerhörigen empfehlen, denn die Dinger sind doch recht laut, um es mal milde auszudrücken) kommt das nur auf den verwendeten Kühler an. Da hat man aber sowohl bei AMD/nVidia eine recht große Auswahl. 
Natürlich kannst du, wenn du das denn unbedingt möchtest, dir die Option für ein MultiGPU System offenhalten, wobei ich dir hier klar die Empfehlung geben werde, dass du dir jetzt einfach eine gute Karte aussuchst und dann wenn du nicht mehr zufrieden bist diese weiterverkaufst und dir eine zb GTX980 oder HD9870 in den PC steckst. Wird dann ca die gleiche Leistung wie dein SLI System haben, jedoch musst du dich nicht mit den Standard MultiGPU Problemen herumschlagen und bist dann in 2-4 Jahren wieder auf dem neusten Stand.
Und nochmal zu der Sache 680vs7970
Die 256bit Speicherinterface !können! bei der 680 durchaus zum Flaschenhals werden. Wenn du wirklich mehr VRAM haben willst dann nimm gleich die 7970 die kann dann auch durch ihr 384bit Speicherinterface den VRAM schön zumüllen. Viel geben die sich nicht.
Anbei grad auf der Main gefunden Battlefield 3 Reloaded: 22 Grafikkarten mit aktuellen Geforce- und Radeon-Treibern im Leistungstest
Schlaf eine Nacht darüber und berichte uns dann wie du dich entschieden hast.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle zur 7970 greifen, aber das ist nur meine Meinung.

gruß

diweex


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> jetzt eine 680
> in 2-3 Jahren 680+780
> in 4-6 Jahren 780+880 (weil 680 inzwischen durch)
> in 6-9 Jahren 880+980 (weil 780 inzwischen durch)


 
Abgesehen davon, dass diese Möglichkeit nicht gegeben ist profitierst du auch von mehr Platzverbrauch im Gehäuse, erhöhter Lautstärke und Temperaturen, höherer Aufnahmeleistung und gegebenenfalls Mikrorucklern.


----------



## country (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ich muss sagen da habe ich bei meiner Planung voll mit gerechnet das das geht. Das haut mich gerade ein wenig vom Hocker. Stimmt aber, habe ich auch herrausgefunden.


Möglich ist es, und noch mehr: Aber KEINE Alternative die in frage kommt.
zitat:
"Es gibt Boards mit einem Hydrachip der die "Leistung" verschiedener Karten addiert und damit bis zu 30% noch hergibt, damit kann man sogar Nvidia und AMD Karten zusammen verwenden.
Nur die Leistungsausbeute ist eben wie gesagt höchstens 30%, und das auch wirklich nur bei Firmengleichen Karten usw ... nichts als richtigen SLI Ersatz."

Kann man SLI mit verschiedenen Grafikkarten betreiben? - BoerseBZ

Daaann tun 4GB wohl wirklich nicht not. Dann ist der Chip wirklich der erste der an der Leistunggrenze ist und nicht der Ram. Spart man 60€.

Noch ne frage zu Treibern: Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den Treibern von z.B. Gigabyte, Palit und von Nvidia selber? Nur das aussehen? oder auch weitere funktionen?


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Das ist alles sinnfrei. SLI macht man entweder gleich oder gar nicht. Wenn Du in 2 Jahren oder so  eine neue schnellere Single-GPU-Grafikkarte kaufst, ist geschickter. 

Treiber gibt es nur von nvidia.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Möglich ist es, und noch mehr: Aber KEINE Alternative die in frage kommt.
> zitat:
> "Es gibt Boards mit einem Hydrachip der die "Leistung" verschiedener Karten addiert und damit bis zu 30% noch hergibt, damit kann man sogar Nvidia und AMD Karten zusammen verwenden.
> Nur die Leistungsausbeute ist eben wie gesagt höchstens 30%, und das auch wirklich nur bei Firmengleichen Karten usw ... nichts als richtigen SLI Ersatz."


 
Das ist der Lucid Chip. Die Sache kannst du komplett knicken und ich wüsste auch kein Z77 Brett mit solch einem Chip.


----------



## country (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

@Softy: Warum von Nvidia und nicht vom Hersteller?

@quantenslipstream: Sagte ich ja. Die Idee ist aber genial.


Würde (Kommt NICHT in frage) man 2xGTX680 2GB oder 1x GTX 690 2GB nehmen. Ist dann der Chip oder der Ram als erstes an der Grenze? Bei einem Bildschirm.


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> @Softy: Warum von Nvidia und nicht vom Hersteller?
> 
> Würde (Kommt NICHT in frage) man 2xGTX680 2GB oder 1x GTX 690 2GB nehmen. Ist dann der Chip oder der Ram als erstes an der Grenze? Bei einem Bildschirm.



Du kannst (meist veraltete) Treiberversionen von der Homepage des Mainboard Herstellers runterladen. Das ist aber immer der Treiber von nvidia. Den aktuellsten gibt es aber immer auf der nvidia-Homepage.

2 GTX 680's oder eine GTX 690 brauchst Du nicht für FullHD Auflösung. Das ist eher was für 3D Gaming, Downsampling, WQHD Auflösung oder mehrere Monitore.

Bei meiner GTX 690 läuft schon mal der VRAM über, wenn ich es drauf anlege (z.B. Skyrim mit über 50 HD Texturmods + Downsampling). Das ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, ist trotzdem gut spielbar. Daher ist das mit der Grenze schon recht ausgewogen. Bei höheren Auflösungen limitiert dann als erster der RAM würde ich sagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: Sagte ich ja. Die Idee ist aber genial.


 
Die Umsetzung ist aber für den Arsch.
Was denkst du, wieso es keine neuer Bretter mehr gibt, die dem Chip auf den Markt kommen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Januar 2013)

Schwierige Frage 

Das mit der Lucid-Technologie kannst du echt Knicken, das ist einfach noch nicht ausgereift genug. Kauf jetzt eine GTX670/80 und dann in 2 Jahren wieder eine GTX870/80. Die GTX870 wird denke ich mal schneller sein als ein 680er SLi, du hast eine geringere Laustärke, du hast keine Mikroruckler und der Stromverbrauch ist auch geringer. Also nur vorteilhaft.


----------



## country (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ja dann wirds eine GTX 680 2GB.

Dann kann das bestellen ja losgehen.

Apropo: Lüfter
Bitte eben das Gehäuse anschauen:
nox Hummer USB 3.0 Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Hinten kommt der CPU-Kühler (richtung: raus) ran
Vorne bleibt der ab Werk eingebaute 200er
Im Deckel sollte 1x 120er (richtung: rein) um den CPU Kühler mit frischluft zu versorgen. Nur aktiv bei hohen CPU Temps.
An der seite sollte 1x 120er (richtung: rein) um die GPU mit frischer Luft zu versorgen. Nur aktiv bei hohen Temps.

Hat das sinn?


----------



## KaiTorben (10. Januar 2013)

Ne
Einer vorne rein, 1-2 hinten oben bzw im deckrl raus


----------



## Technojunky (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

falls du gute lüfter brauchst... guck dir mal die eloop von Noiseblocker an... momentan zwar nu 120er aber... ohne scheiss die ballern luft wie aus und man hört nur den wind wenn man das ohr dranhält...<3 ich ersetze demnächst auch meine restlichen case lüfter mit den eloop b12-2 (bis 1200 rpm)


----------



## country (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

@Technojunky: 
Noisblocker eloop b12-2:    1300U/min, 16,7dB(A), 86,9m³/h, 15,51€, 3Pin
Enermax T.B.Silence PWM: 1500U/min,  8dB(A),  121,05m³/h, 8,97€, 4Pin
Der gleiche in 3pin kostet 7,79€ und hat 10dB(A).


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Januar 2013)

Die Herstellerdaten stimmen aber nicht. Garantiert nicht. Die Eloops sind die leisesten Lüfter auf dem Markt, das macht sich auch im Preis bemerkbar ! Wenn es günstig sein soll, kann man auch zu den T. B. Silence greifen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Januar 2013)

Bei den t.b. silence bezieht sich die angegebene lautstärke (8/10 db) auf das geräusch bei minimaldrehzahl, beim eloop auf maximaldrehzahl


----------



## facehugger (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Bei den Caseluffis müssen es nicht die preisintensiven eLoops sein! Diese:


Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
sind wesentlich günstiger und ebenfalls sehr leise. Bei der Towerbelüftung gilt: vorne unten rein, hinten oben raus. Seitenlüfter bringen meist nicht allzuviel, kannst du also getrost weglassen Eventuell noch einen im Deckel montieren, natürlich ausblasend...

Gruß


----------



## country (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ich nutzte ja die Antec h²o 620 Wakü. Standartmässig hat der einen Lüfter drin mit 2000U/min, 81,3 m³/h und 2pin. Der soll auch ausgetauscht werden. Drum darf das schon ein Lüfter sein der mind. 100m³/h schafft.


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Für Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlungen brauchst du schon einen Lüfter mit etwas höheren Drehzahlen, sonst kann nicht genug kühle Luft durch den Kühlkörper gedrückt werden, z.b.  EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost blau (84000000047) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## country (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Warum muss es nur so viele geben. Dann sind die Herstellerangaben auch unterschiedlich gemessen und Testberichte findet man teils auch nicht. Wenn man 2 Lüfter an einem Anschluss laufen lassen will, für die CPU, sind dann 3pin oder 4pin besser? Via Y-Stück. Auch wegen gleichmäßigen lauf.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Du solltest dann 4 PIN-Lüfter nehmen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Januar 2013)

Ja, da du dann einstellen kannst, bei wieviel Grad die Lüfter wie schnell drehen sollen. Das geht nämlich nur über PWM. Im Idle soll der Rechner ja schließlich leise sein


----------



## country (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Dachte das das Regeln auch mit 3-pin geht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Januar 2013)

Ja, regeln kann man die, aber für CPU Kühlerlüfter halte ich PWM eindeutig für sinnvoller. Was meinst du, warum alle Lüfter von Grafikkarten über PWM gesteuert werden ?


----------



## country (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ab wieviel dezibel nimmt man etwas eigentlich als störent wahr? Der hätte zumindest ordentlich power: 
120x120x25 Xigmatek XAF-F1255 Blackline LED Lüfter, PWM - Hardware,


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Kommt auch stark auf die Frequenz an, ob ein Ton als störend wahrgenommen wird. Kann man so nicht sagen. Dezibel sind auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Man müsste grundsätzlich nach Sone gucken.


----------



## country (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

sone steht aber nirgends. 
Die Xigmatek XAF-F1255 nehme ich dan für die CPU und 
3x Enermax T.B.Silence VR fürs Gehäuse.

Vielleicht nicht optimal aber sicher nicht gaaanz verkehrt.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ich denke nicht, dass die Xigmatek sehr gut sind.

Für die CPU würde ich einen PWM eLoop nehmen.


----------



## country (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Den hier?:
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der pustet gut


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ja, den würde ich nehmen. Bei 800rpm so gut wie unhörbar und viel Luft nach oben


----------



## facehugger (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Den hier?:
> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Der pustet gut


Der hier sollte reichen:


Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ob P oder PS liegt daran wie leise du es haben möchtest. Bei aber nur einem 120mm Radiator würde ich auf den stärkeren setzen.


----------



## country (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Wenn mans nicht braucht kann man den ja auch langsamer drehen lassen. Ist er auch leiser


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ja, eben.


----------



## country (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Hab nochmal ne frage zum Vcore. Beim übertakten will ich den Vcore NICHT erhöhen sondern nur so hoch setzten wie es vom CPU Hersteller vorgesehen ist. 
Erklärt mit den Zahlen eines bereits übertakteten Intel Atom (FSB 166-200) bei gleichzeitiger untervoltung. Das prinzip des Vcores ist aber ja das gleiche wie bei einem i5. Folgendes Beispiel:
Bios einstellung: 1,156V (Standart)
Bios gemessen: 1,124V
CPU-Z: 1,120V
Ist der nicht ab Werk untervoltet? 1,156V ist der "Soll"-Wert aber 1,124V ist der "Ist"-Wert. Kann man nicht 2Stufen höher stellen.:
Bios einstellung: 1,181V
Bios gemessen: 1,156V
CPU-Z: 1,136V
Hier entspricht der "IST" Wert dem ursprünglichen "SOLL" Standart Werten. Könnte man das nicht so machen?

2. Frage:
Kann ich nur 1,5V Ram verwenden oder auch 1,65V?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Zu 1.: Der Spannungswert im BIOS ist nicht der endgültige Wert, das hängt auch noch von der Einstellung der LLC (Load Line Calibration) ab. Hier eine gute Erklärung: GIGABYTE Forum

zu 2.: Intel empfiehlt eine RAM Spannung von 1,5 Volt ± 5%. Da der RAM Controller in der CPU sitzt, würde ich da auf Intel hören.


----------



## country (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Frage1: Nicht einfach, aber ich glaube es halbwegs verstanden zu haben. 
Also ist alles so i.O. wie es ist. Darum zeigt CPU-Z auch weniger an als im Bios angezeigt wird, weil CPU-Z mist im Idle zustand und im Bios der "Ist"Wert quasi wenn die CPU weniger als Idle zu tun hat weil Win noch nicht hochgefahren ist. Stimmts?
Wenn man sonst über Vcore redet, nennt man doch immer den eingestellten wert im Bios!?

Frage2: Achso ok dann nicht.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Wenn man sonst über Vcore redet, nennt man doch immer den eingestellten wert im Bios!?



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, es ist entweder der Wert im BIOS oder der Wert, den CPU-Z anzeigt. Entscheidend ist ja die Spannung unter Last, die im Idle eher weniger.

Wenn ich sage, mein i7 läuft bei 1,200 Volt @4,5GHz, dann meine ich den Wert, den CPU-Z anzeigt. Ich finde es sowieso geschickter, die Spannung über den offset Wert zu regeln.


----------



## country (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Über Offset regeln?? Offset ist eine Angabe zur Spannungs differenz. Keine eigentliche Spannung. Oder verstehe ich was falsch?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Offset heißt, dass die Spannung im Idle bei zum beispiel 0.9 Volt liegt und unter voller Last bei etwa 1,25 Volt liegt. (Beispiel !)
Offset bewirkt also, dass die Spannung im Idle abgesenkt wird. 
Das schont die CPU, spart Strom und die Temperaturen werden auch geringer


----------



## country (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

In dem Link:
GIGABYTE Forum
steht:
VOffset: Als VOffset bezeichnet man die Differenz der im BIOS eingestellten VCore (VID) und der im Idle anliegenden VCore (VIdle). Manche nennen es auch VDrop. Der VOffset ist auch die Erklärung warum die im BIOS eingestellte Spannung immer etwas oberhalb der VCore liegt die von CPU-Z oder Everest angezeigt wird.

Der Vcore bei Last ist niedriger als der Vcore im Idle!

Ist bei meinem Beispiel mit dem Atom auch. Wenn ich Prime starte sinkt die Spannung.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Zu 100% stimmen die Begriffsdefinitionen in dem o.g. Link nicht, so hat die VID auch nichts mit der im BIOS eingestellten VCore zu tun . Hier noch ein Link: Die VID bei Intel-CPUs - Mythos oder Stunde der Wahrheit?

Außer bei MSI Boards ( ) kannst Du die Spannung über den Offset-Wert regeln, d.h. das Board regelt die Spannung, und Du kannst das über den offset-Wert beeinflussen.


----------



## country (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ok, Im groben weiss ich wie das läuft. Glaube ich zumindest. 
Das wichtigste is jedenfalls das ich jetzt weiss das die unterschiede zwischen Bios einstellung, Bios messung und CPU-Z völlig normal sind und keine nachbesserung von nöten ist sonder so gut sind wie sie sind.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ich würde noch 1-2 How to's zum Übertakten durchlesen, dann passt das schon 

z.B. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html


----------



## country (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Das sind gute links. Danke!!

Eigentlich wollte ich den Vcore nicht anheben. Alle reden aber von Spannungen erhöhen. Ist das so normal das man den Vcore hochdreht?? Ich wusst aber auch nicht das es richtwerte von Intel gibt und das die sooo hoch sind. Bissher habe ich gedacht das machen nur "Hardcoreübertakter" oder Leute die keine Ahnung haben. 2. stimmt wohl auch . 
Ne mal im ernst. Ist das fast "normal" das man am Vcore was macht?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Das kommt drauf an, wie hoch Du übertakten willst. Für 4GHz reicht i.d.R. die Standardspannung aus. Ab 4 GHz muss man dann häufig die Spannung etwas anheben. 

Bis ~4,5GHz ist der Spannungsanstieg normalerweise recht gering, so dass 4,4-4,7 GHz (je nachdem wie gut die CPU geht) noch alltagstauglich wäre. Ab 4,5-4,7 GHz wird es hässlich  Die benötigte Spannung steigt sehr stark an, so dass die Mehrleistung in keinem Verhältnis mehr zum Stromverbrauch steht.

So als Anhaltspunkt, mein i7 braucht für 3,5GHz etwa 1 Volt, für 4,5GHz 1,2 Volt (laut CPU-Z). Für 5GHz sind es bereits über 1,4 Volt und die Temperaturen kratzen an der 100°C Marke


----------



## country (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Laut intel soll der Tcase max. 67°C haben. Das ist ja die Temp der gesamten CPU wenn ich recht weiss. Als der 3770K noch auf meinem Plan stand wollte ich immer auf 4,4Ghz gehen. Weil ich oft gehört habe das das recht gut gehen soll. Das begrenzende werden aber wohl die Temps sein. 
Genaueres werde ich sehen wenn der dann mal hier ist.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Also bis 70°C (laut CoreTemp o.ä.) sind unbedenklich für IvyBridge, mit einem guten Kühler sind da um die 4,5GHz i.d.R. gut drin


----------



## country (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Für 15€ mehr gibt es die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 Super Overclock. Testberichte findet man, angeblich soll die auch recht laut sein. Aber das "mehr P/mehr L" verhältnis soll sich lohnen. Kennt zufällig jemand die Karte?
Kennt jemand einen Test in dem die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 Super Overclock *und* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC vorkommen? Direkter vergleich.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Test in dem die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 Super Overclock *und* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC vorkommen? Direkter vergleich.



Der Unterschied ist garantiert nur im messbaren Bereich, keinesfalls spürbar. Das sind ~1 fps Unterschied (im fps-kritischen Bereich)

Außerdem kannst Du die Karte ja selbst übertakten.


----------



## country (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Wohl war. Aber auf 1202 MHz Boost kommt man sonst nicht mit einer "normalen" 680. Hatte mal ein Test mit 6x gtx 680 gesehen(einzeln, kein SLI). Die 10%OC schafften fast alle. 15% nur wenige. 20% keine.
Die lautstärke wäre das einzige was mich stört. Und das nicht wenig. Bleib doch bei der normalen OC.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ja, der Aufpreis lohnt nicht, und die höhere Lautstärke ist auch blöd


----------



## country (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Bin gerade so am Testberichte durchstöbern da viel mir auf das ein Forum die Lüfter der GTX selber steuern weil die Lüfter im Idle nicht unter 40% drehen und dies eigentlich mehr als nötig ist. Kann man das auch mit der Mobo- Lüftersteuerung machen? Brauch man dafür extra Kabel? Welche?

Gilt beim GPU Vcore das gleiche wie bei der CPU auch? Das man erhöht bis die unterschied zwischen höher Volten und mehr nutzten keinen sinn mehr macht? Ein Forum Taktet zum testen alle auf 1250Mhz.

Alles werde ich sowiso nicht machen weil mein Trafo wohl als erstes Schlapp macht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Das mit den 40% ist bei jeder Karte anders, bei manchen Karten kann man auch auf bis zu 20% herunterregeln. (allgemein gesehen)
Ich würde das Lüfterkabel an der Grafikkarte machen, denn so kannst du einstellen, bei wieviel Grad der Lüfter wie schnell drehen soll.
Das ginge nicht, wenn man den Lüfter über das Mainboard steuert, denn das Mainboard kennt die Temperatur der GPU nicht.


----------



## country (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Achso. OK dann nicht. Bei der die ich haben will sind es 40%.


----------



## country (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Kann man Gehäuselüfter an die Lüftersteuerung der Graka klemmen?


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Was willst Du denn für Experimente machen? 

Kauf lieber eine normale Lüftersteuerung, z.B. die Scythe Kaze Master II oder so, wenn Du die Gehäuselüfter regeln willst.


----------



## killer196 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Kann man Gehäuselüfter an die Lüftersteuerung der Graka klemmen?



 das wird kompliziert


----------



## country (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Den Gehäuselüfter wollte ich abhängig von der Graka machen. 
Man kann doch die Lüfter der Graka am Mobo anschliessen und damit steuern. ABER: Es ist keine Steuerung nach der Temperatur möglich.
Wenn man aber die Lüfter am Mobo anschliessen kann müssen die Lüfter doch 3-pin oder 4-pin haben(wohl 4-pin). Dann klemmt man ein 4pin Y-Kabel zwischen Graka und Graka-Lüfter und an der abzweigung macht man das Gehäuse.
Geht doch?


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Also ich würde da keine Experimente machen. 

Besser wäre da eine Lüftersteuerung automatischer Lüfterkontrolle. Oder es gibt auch Lüfter mit Temperatursensor: Produktvergleich


----------



## country (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ne, der soll drücken und ist daher im kalten bereich.


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ja ne. Du kannst den Temperatursensor ja dahin kleben, wo Du ihn haben willst, also z.B. in die Nähe der Grafikkarte


----------



## country (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ach zum Kleben! Was es nicht alles gibt. 
Und direkt an die Graka ist auch mit Adapter und co nicht möglich?
Die haben doch einen 2pin anschluss oder? Stand hier im pcgh forum.


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Stand hier im pcgh forum.



Hast Du da mal nen Link?

Wie gesagt, ich würde die Grafikkarte in Ruhe lassen und mir eine andere Lösung einfallen lassen (Lüftersteuerung oder Lüfter mit Temperatursensor).


----------



## country (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ach ne war Mist. Eine GTX 680 MUSS eigentlich mind. 3pin haben weil man die drehzahl auslesen kann/können muss.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/116850-gehaeuseluefter-grafikkarte-anschliessen.html


Es gibt doch Lüfter die man nachträglich auf eine Graka bauen kann. Die haben alle PWM unterstützung. Also 4pin. Gibt es verschiedene pin Grössen?


----------



## country (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Oder ich bestell das später nach wenn ich die Graka hier habe.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Den Gehäuselüfter wollte ich abhängig von der Graka machen.


----------



## country (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Weil nur luft ins Gehäuse muss wenn die Graka viel zu tun hat.


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ich glaube, Du machst Dir da etwas zu viel Gedanken


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Weil nur luft ins Gehäuse muss wenn die Graka viel zu tun hat.



Warum machst du es dir so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## country (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Wiso? Es heist doch das gute belüftung wichtig ist!? Aber die brauchen doch nicht immer laufen. Und manuell die Geschwindigkeit hoch und runter drehen will ich nicht. Soll schon automatisch gehen.


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ja, und dafür habe ich Dir ja verschiedene Optionen gezeigt


----------



## country (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Sind die 6 Sensoren vom Scythe Kaze Master II auch zum Kleben? mal ganz dumm gefragt. Oder hat der auch andere Temps quellen?


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Es sollten 4 Sensoren sein, die kannst Du dahin kleben, wo Du magst. Die Scythe Kaze Master hat aber keinen Automatik-Modus.


----------



## country (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Laut Mindfactory sind es 6 aber nur 4 Lüfteranschlüsse. Aber egal. Die Lüfter mit Temp sensor sagen mir nicht so zu.
Dann erstmal noch nichts.


----------



## country (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ich möchte am Gehäuse 2 Lüfter betreiben beide über ein Y-Kabel verbunden, also 1 Stecker. Angeschlossen + gesteuert werden sollen die Vom Mobo. Ich habe noch 1x4pin und 2x 3pin am Mobo frei. Nehme ich die Lüfter in 3 oder 4 pin? Bei beiden kann man die Drehzahl sehen, bei beiden kann man die Drehzahl regeln. Ist doch eigentlich wurscht, oder?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Wie heißen denn die Anschlüsse  genau? Denn der 3pin PWR_FAN Anschluss ist nicht regelbar.

Wenn Du einen PWM Anschluss frei hast, würde ich ein PWM Y-Kabel + 2 PWM-Lüfter kaufen.


----------



## country (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Also der hat:
4-pin CPU_FAN1: Ist der CPU Lüfter dran
3-pin CPU_FAN2

4-pin CHA_FAN1
3-pin CHA_FAN2
3-pin CHA_FAN3
3-pin PWR_FAN1

Noch unterzubringen:
1.) 2 über ein Y-Kabel verbundene Lüfter am Gehäuse (Also 1 Stecker), wenns geht auch nach CPU-Temp geregelt. 3-pin CPU_FAN2?
2.) Pumpe für die Wakü. Hat einen 3-pin Stecker. 3-pin PWR_FAN1? Dauerstrom?
3.) Einen Graka-Temp gesteuerten Lüfter. Kann man einen Lüfter an z.B. 3-pin CHA_FAN2 oder 4-pin CHA_FAN1 anschliesen und den mit SpeedFan o.ä. nach der Graka Temp steuern?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

1. Ja, die laufen den synchron zum CPU-Kühlerlüfter.

2. Was für eine Wasserkühlung?

3. Wir drehen uns im Kreis


----------



## country (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

1. CPU-Lüfter: Sind die unabhängig vom 4-pin CPU_FAN1?

2. Die Antec h²o 620 Wakü. Stand von anfang an auf der Liste. Habe ich in einem Forum gewonnen. 3 pin. genau wie ein 3 pin Lüfter.

3. Wir oder die Lüfter?  D.h. geht nicht?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

1. Die beiden CPU_FAN Anschlüsse können nur synchron geregelt werden.

2. Die Pumpe sollte nicht geregelt werden, sondern immer mit 12 Volt laufen.

3. Beides  Wüsste nicht, dass das geht


----------



## country (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

1.) und bei den anderen anschlüssen? Kann man da nach CPU-Temp regeln aber unabhängig von den CPU-Lüftern?

2.) Ich weiss. Du sagtest das 3-pin PWR_FAN1 nicht regelbar ist. Wozu ist der dann? Für die Wakü gibt es dann einen anderen anschluss!?

3.) Schade.


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

1. Die anderen sind unabhängig von der CPU-Temperatur.

2. Der PWR_FAN Anschluss ist niicht regelbar. Damit kann man die Geschwindigkeit des Netzteillüfters auslesen (falls das Netzteil einen passenden Anschluss hat). Oder Du kannst einen Gehäuselüfter oder die Pumpe anschließen, die laufen dann mit 12 Volt.


----------



## country (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

1.) Wieder Mist

2.) Soein Stecker hat der Trafo. Ist aber 4-pin. Passt also nicht. Also kann da doch die Pumpe dran.


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Du machst Dir echt zu viele Gedanken. Ich würde einfach Lüfter kaufen, die auch bei 12 Volt unhörbar leise sind. Oder eben eine Lüftersteuerung. Im Idle kannst Du die Lüfter dann abschalten / runterrelgen und zum Zocken drehst Du sie halt auf


----------



## country (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Dachte an die e-loop Lüfter UND Lüftersteuerung.
...


nicht?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Kommt drauf an, welche e-Loops. Wenn Du welche mit max 800rpm  kaufst, sind die auch bei 120 Volt unhörbar leise.


----------



## country (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

ne die grossen. Runterregeln kann man immer noch.


----------



## country (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

OHHHHH! Preissturtz pei Mindfactory. Ein paar Lüfter draufgepackt und dennoch günstiger alls der niedrigste Wert der letzten Tage. Bestellt!


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Super  Dann bin ich mal gespannt  Was hast Du denn jetzt alles bestellt?


----------



## country (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Hardware:
i5 3570K
Gigabyte GTX 680 OC
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
nox Hummer USB 3.0
2x Noiseblocker eLoop B12-P PWM
NZXT 3-Pin Y-Kabel 30cm
Nanoxia 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 
23" (58,42cm) Asus VX Serie VX238H
CoolLaboratory Liquid Ultra Flüssigmetall
16GB G.Skill RipJawsZ DDR3-1600 DIMM CL7
Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Tastatur 
LG Electronics BH16NS40 Blu-ray Combo SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Retail
3x Noiseblocker eLoop Fan B12-4
Nanoxia 3-Pin Molex Verlängerung - 60 cm

Software:
Win 7pro 64bit
Tune Up 2013

vorhanden sind:
Antec h²o 620 Wakü
Enermax Triathlor 550
Mäuse: Logitech G5 und Microsoft Sidewinder Mouse
Wahlweise alte Lautsprecher oder (Wenns mal lauter sein soll) benutze ich eine Sony MHC-RG270 Musikanlage als Lautsprecher (3-Wege-Bass-Reflex-System)
Norton Internet Security

Was vergessen?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Sieht gut aus  Aber wenn Dir die Lautstärke so wichtig ist, hätte ich eine Asus GTX 670DC-II gekauft, die ist deutlich leiser als die Gigabyte GTX 680.


----------



## country (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

In den Testberichten die ich hatte sah die Gigabyte garnicht schlecht aus. Das Ziel war es eigentlich ja auch nicht einen Silent pc zu haben. Das hat sich so ergeben. 

Wie heiß darf eigentlich die gtx 680 werden? grüner bereich/Schmerzgrenze? Ich will nicht auf letzte oc. Aber als grobe orientierung. Nvidia meint 98°C. Ist das nicht schon lebensmüde?

CPU und GPU werde ich sowiso nicht so hoch oc weil das Netzteil mit 550W wohl schnell am ende ist. Denke ich mir mal. Wenn das Netzteil am ende ist, gibt es noch mehr hinweise als einen schwankenden Vcore?


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Bis 90°C ist OK für die Grafikkarte, weniger ist natürlich besser.

Dein Netzteil leistet 540 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene. Da kannst Du nicht mal mit einer GTX 690 + i5 so hoch (unter Luft bzw. Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung) übertakten, dass das Netzteil ins Schwitzen kommt 

Wenn die Vcore auf Grund des Netzteils schwankt, würde ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen machen  Die Vcore schwankt immer, das hat nichts mit dem Netzteil zu tun.


----------



## country (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

90? So hoch? boa!

Bei nvidia stand das man mind ein 550W system haben muss. Gut da sind reserven mit rein gerechnet, aber kein CPU+GPU OC. Daher dachte ich das es knapp werden könnte.

Hatte ich mal gelesen das wenn das Netzteil am ende ist das es dann schwankt. Aber wenn es eh reicht.


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Bei nvidia stand das man mind ein 550W system haben muss.



Das steht da nur, weil auch hochgelabelte Crap-Netzteile mit der Grafikkarte klar kommen müssen  Der Rechner wird unter Last etwa 300 Watt aus der Dose ziehen, da ist also genug Luft nach oben zum Übertakten


----------



## country (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

cool! Hört sich besser an als erhoft.


----------



## country (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Die SSD die ich verbauen möchte ist z.z. noch in einem Notebook mit 2 BS (HDD: Win 7 32-bit, SSD: Win 7 64-bit). Wenn ich jetzt die SSD herrausnehme, will der auch nicht mehr von der HDD starten. Win auf der SSD wurde zuerst installiert. Hat das nicht was mit dem Bootmanager von Win zu tun?
Wie kann ich von der HDD ohne SSD starten?
Bis auf den Moni soll alles heute kommen.

edit: oder dafür ein eigenen Thread erstellen?


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ja, das liegt am Bootmanager. Ich würde mal die Auto-Reparaturfunktion von Windows 7 starten (also von der Windows 7 DVD starten und dann auf "Reparaturoptionen" klicken).


----------



## country (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Das BS auf der HDD wird ohne SSD nicht erkannt. 
Viele wichtige Daten sind da sowiso nicht drauf. Ich habe noch ein Backup liegen das schmeisse ich drauf. Ist nur ärgerlich. Ich doktere mit dem Nobo rum wärent die Hardware vom Rechner hier liegt und wartet. Wenn ich aber eine Frage haben sollte, ist es schön wenn man noch ein funtionstüchtigen PC da hat.


----------



## country (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Nobo ist neu aufgesetzt. Beim Rechner ist das Mobo drin. Ich muss aber nochmal zum Baumarkt oder so. Die Schrauben von den eLoop Lüftern haben Feingewinde, der Kühler aber normal. Malschauen wo ich soetwas bekomme. evtl. auch Metall Fachhandel.

Die CPU habe ich mir grösser vorgestellt. Aber die Graka und besonders das Gehäuse sind brecher. Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## country (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ist das normal wenn die CPU so extrem stramm in den sockel gedrückt werden muss. Geht da nichts kaputt?


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Du meinst, wenn man den Bügel nach unten drückt? Ja ist normal, oft knirscht es auch, was sich ziemlich ungesund anhört 

 Beim ersten mal hat da jeder Schiss. Außer Chuck Norris


----------



## target2804 (24. Januar 2013)

Selbiges war bei mir der fall. Hat ganz komische knirsch-Geräusche gemacht. Einfach runter mit dem bügelchen


----------



## AmdNator (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Hi,

Hast du Schon bestellt?

Bei der CPU wäre jetzt noch mir die hier gekommen Xeon 1230V2 Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

ist nicht viel Teurer als die wo du dir ausgesucht hast. Hat sonst eigentlich alles drin was die i7 3770 hat nur vom Takt her weniger.. 

Die wo du drin hast ist nicht schlecht.. Wollte nur die jetzt noch vorschlagen weil Du am anfang doch gerne den i7 3770 wolltest


Gruß


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



AmdNator schrieb:


> Bei der CPU wäre jetzt noch mir die hier gekommen Xeon 1230V2 Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks


 
er wollte oc (hatte ja schon ne wakü)


----------



## country (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Das knirscht und knackt ganz gut. Hält aber.

@AmdNator: Ist alles bestellt und auch fast alles geliefert. Der Moni müsste heute kommen.

Zu Anfang baue ich nur das nötigste ein. Heute abend kann das installieren losgehen. WENN: 1.Ich jetzt in der pause eben zum Baumarkt düse und 4 Schrauben für die Lüfter hole. Hoffe das die soetwas haben. 2.Ich heute abend eine Versammlung ausversehen vergesse.


----------



## country (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Baumarkt hats nicht, die haben mich zum Metallfachhändler geschickt. Die habens auchnicht. Die haben mich zum Elektro-Händler geschickt. Habens auch nicht. Und die schicken mich zum nächsten Elektro-Händler. Und da fahre ich morgen hin.

Es dreht sich um eine M3,5x30 Schraube mit normalem gewinde. Alle anderen Schrauben der grösse haben Feingewinde. Weiss jemand was man sonst machen kann? Es müssen die Lüfter am Radi gebaut werden. Der Radi hat aber eben das normale Gewinde.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ich glaube, das würde ich nicht machen : Gewindeschneider . Wäre aber eine Option.


----------



## country (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Gewindeschneider? Dafür kann ich mir aber auch Schrauben bei ebay kaufen. Ist billiger.


----------



## country (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ich bin z.z. am anschlissen des Front panels. Der Power- und der Resetknopf haben vom Gehäuse je 2pins. Beim Mobo sind aber nur je 1 pin deutlich ausgewiesen. Daneben ist aber jeweils ein GND-pin. Was heist das? ist das jeweils -/+?

Handbuch(Falls sich jemand ein Bild von machen möchte, S:38): ASRock > Z77 Extreme4

Das aufbauen der wakü auch mit dem Flüssigmetal ging mir leicht von der Hand, aber die Kabel ist das schwierigste finde ich. Das Gehäuse hat schon 18 davon.


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

GND = Ground = Minus


----------



## country (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Achso. Mit Ground hätte ich auch etwas anfangen können.

Ich bin soweit fertig. Wenn ich den jetzt starte zeigt der Moni aber nichts an. Er bekommt kein Signal. Versucht habe ich das bisher mit dem VGA Kabel und dem DVI/HDMI Kabel. Angeschlossen am Mobo und an der Graka. Pumpe, Lüfter (CPU+Graka), DVD-Laufwerk, HDD läuft alles. Wo ist das problem?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Januar 2013)

Hast du das Mainboard und die Grafikkarte gleichzeitig angeschlossen ? 
Hast du eine andere Grafikkarte da ?


----------



## country (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Erst nur Mobo und als das nicht ging mit graka. Ich habe noch eine X1550 liegen. Mit der mal testen?


----------



## country (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Mit der X1550 ist das gleiche. Den moni habe ich an einem Lapi getestet, funktioniert.

Dann muss der fehler am Mobo liegen, oder?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



country schrieb:


> Mit der X1550 ist das gleiche. Den moni habe ich an einem Lapi getestet, funktioniert.
> 
> Dann muss der fehler am Mobo liegen, oder?


 
könnte sein


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Bist Du sicher, das alle Stromstecker richtig eingerastet sind ? Speziell die CPU Stromversorgung ? Kann ich mir gar nicht ziehen, das alle Lüfter und Geräte Saft kriegen und der Monitor schwarz bleibt.


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Wenn Du die Stromstecker kontrolliert hast und es trotzdem nicht läuft, probier mal in Minimalkonfiguration zu starten (also nur das Notwendigste anschließen: nur 1 RAM Riegel, ohne Grafikkarte und den Monitor am Board anschließen, nur Systemplatte anschließen etc.).


----------



## country (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ach, ich volltrottel! 
Vom Trafo zum Mobo gehen ja 2 Kabel hin. 1x 24pin und 1x 6+2pin. Ich hatte nur den grossen Stecker drin. Das ist der Hacken. Bis zum UEFI war ich jetzt schon. Win installiere ich morgen.

Zu 99% sitzt der Fehler vor dem Bildschirm. Selbst wenn dieser nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Habe ich um 19:09 gepostet, CPU Stromversorgung


----------



## country (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Die SSD muss in NTFS. Das ist klar. In welches Format macht man aber die HDD? Für Dateien und Programme die selten gebraucht werden?


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Das ist eigentlich egal, einen Unterschied merkt man eh nicht. Ich würde auch NTFS nehmen.


----------



## minicoopers (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Die HDD kannst Du acuh mit NTFS formatieren 

Edit: Zu langsam   (Immer wieder Softy  )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Januar 2013)

Du kannst die HDD auch mit FAT formatieren, aber dann liegt die maximale Dateigröße bei 4GB. Bei Videos ist das wohl schlecht


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Bei internen HDDs würde ich NTFS nehmen. Bei externen kannst du auch exFat nehmen.


----------



## country (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Erster post mit neuem Rechner. 

Mit den ganzen Programmen muss ich mich selber wohl noch auseinander setzten. Morgen ist ja Zeit. 

Als ich die HDD angeschlossen und hochgefahren habe, hatte ich einen Bluescreen. Ich werde HDD, SSD und Ram auf fehler überprüfen. 

Freue mich auf die erste Runde BF3 ohne geruckel.


----------



## country (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Erster post mit neuem Rechner. Juhu.

Bei den Programmen die kostenlos zum Mobo etc. dazugibt muss man aber selber erstmal durchsteigen. Fast-Lan, -Ram, -USB und THQ, InstantBoot, SmartConnect und und und. Hälfte ist warscheinlich Müll.

Macht FastUSB3.0 wirklich was aus? Doch nur wenn man wirklich eine z.B. externe SSD hat.


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Den ganzen Müll kannst Du weglassen. Das sind nur Marketing-Gags, die in der Praxis nichts bringen, außer dass der Rechner zugemüllt wird, Resourcen verbraucht werden und das ganze System instabil werden kann.


----------



## beren2707 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Mit Turbo-Modi von USB 3.0 wäre ich vorsichtig, je nach Board werden da gerne mal 8 Lanes des primären PCIe-Slots geklaut und die Karte läuft nur noch auf x8 Lanes. Und wie Softy richtig sagte, bei den MB-Programmen ist weniger mehr...oder am besten gar nichts davon.


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Einfach nur die notwendigen Treiber (am besten die aktuellsten von der Mainboardhersteller-Homepage runterladen) ist am besten.

Du brauchst USB3, LAN, Audio, VGA und Chipsatz-Treiber.


----------



## country (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Treiber habe ich die von der CD. Sind schon etwas älter. Das mit dem dem Lan wollte ich mal testen. Habe meist ein sehr hohen ping.

??2 erste post?? Was habe ich da den verbrokt.

Noch ein paar fragen:
1. Kann man das UEFI auf Deutsch stellen? Mein Bruder hat ein MSI Board auf Deutsch.

OC will ich erst später machen, aber was man weiss das weiss man.
2. Im UEFI gibt es Voreingestellte OC-einstellungen(4,0, 4,4, 4,8). Kann man die nicht einfach aktivieren und dann "nurnoch" die feineinstellung machen? Der Vcore wird warscheinlich zu hoch sein.

3. Wie hoch darf man mit dem V der Graka gehen. Standart 0,988V. 

4. CPU: Was muss man denn einstellen? offset, PCH, VTT, CPU PLL oder VCCSA? Wiso gibt es denn hier soviele Werte?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

1. Klar kannst Du das UEFI auf deutsch stellen. 

2. Ich empfehle : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html

Stück für Stück checken. Voreinstellungen können doch nur für den Popo sein, weil jede CPU anders ist. Ich bin ja auch etwas ungeduldig, aber für´s ocen werde ich mir viel Zeit nehmen.

3. Siehe 2. oder hier : Overclocking: Grafikkarten

4. Wer lesen kann, ist deutlich im Vorteil . Ich habe das mit den vielen Werten auch noch nicht ganz gerafft, deswegen sollte man sich da mal richtig reinhängen, wenn man´s verstehen will. Da hilft nur lesen, PCGH Threads, Wiki etc. Siehe 2. und 3. 

Wenn Dir das jetzt jemand stundenlang erklären würde, müsstest Du auch lesen. Also, lies jetzt endlich.


----------



## country (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

1. Ich hatte bisher Bios 2.00 drauf da konnte man es nicht einstellen. Daher konnte ich es auch nicht finden. Jetzt mit 2.70 kann man oben rechts zwischen Englisch und Chinesisch umstellen. Deutsch ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Bei Asrock gibt es kein deutsch  

我總是中國


----------



## soth (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

softy, ich hätte gerne eine Übersetzung


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*



soth schrieb:


> softy, ich hätte gerne eine Übersetzung



--> Google Übersetzer


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Zum Overclocking: Das beste ist, wie Rosigatton schon schrieb, dass du dich selber schlau machst u. dann ab und zu mal ins Bios reinguckst u. zumindest mal (wenn du willst) bei den etwas "ungefährlicheren Werten" rumtüftelst (solange du nicht unbedingt das Mainboard OCst sollte nichts schief gehen )


----------



## country (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Also mit dem Link von Rosigatton geht es nicht. Die V Zahlen sind fix und Standart und denoch dennoch haut der bei multi 42 den Vcore (CPU-Z) auf 1,280V und somit 71°C. Bei 42! Die Boards sind ganz anders aufgebaut. Da muss noch mehr verstellt werden. Auch wird beschrieben das man den Turbo Boost abschalten soll. Sobalt ich den Multi auf 39-40 und höher stelle schaltet sich der Turbo Boost wieder ein und lässt sich nicht deaktivieren.


----------



## country (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Mit dem Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html geht es gut weil die auch ein ASRock board haben. Link kommt auch von euch.

Bin jetzt bei 4,6Ghz bei 1,208 - 1,216V (CPU-Z). Heißester Kern:67°C nach 45min Prime. Lasse ich aber noch länger laufen. Bei 4,7Ghz und angepassten Vcore bin ich bei 73°C. Geht also nicht.

Mit der Graka bin ich bei einem Taktplus von 11,5%(gegenüber Referens). Danach sinkt die Leistung wieder. Lüfter 35% und 60°C. Wie ist es beim Graka Ram? Den kann man schlechter kontrollieren.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Wieviel Spannung liegt denn an, wenn du auf 4,7 GHz gehst ? 73 grad bei Prime sind in Ordnung, denn im normalen Betrieb sollte die CPU nie so warm werden.
Den VRAM zu übertakten bringt fast nichts, das würde ich lassen


----------



## country (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Bei 4,7Ghz: 1,264-1,272V, Core 2+3 72°C-73°C, kratzt manchmal kurz an 74°C, Core 1+4 68°C-70°C. Geht das noch?


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Ja, ist gerade noch OK, auf Dauer sollte die Temperatur unter 70°C bleiben.

Ich würde es bei 4,5GHz belassen, einen Unterschied merkst Du eh nicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Januar 2013)

Ich schließe mich Softy an. Lass die CPU auf 4,6 GHz bei 1,2 Volt arbeiten. 1,27 Volt ist wie ich finde auch so an der Grenze.

Aber es ist richtig ugly, dass du für 100 MHz mehr 0,05 Volt mehr Vcore brauchst. Bei den Ivys wird es halt ab 4,5 GHz fast immer hässlich.


----------



## country (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC bauen. 3770K und GTX 680*

Stimmt, ich lasse den bei 4,6Ghz. Ist ja auch kein "schlechter" Wert. Hat sowiso mächtig wumms.
Aber eine Möglichkeit gäbe es noch. Mir ist aufgefallen das immer der 2Kern der ist der als erstes aufgibt. Im UEFI kann man ja auch die Multi per Core einstellen. Da dachte ich versuchstes mal mit Core1: 47, 2:46, 3:47, 4:47. Das nimmt der aber nicht an. Es geht zwar z.B.: 47,46,46,46 oder 47,47,47,46 aber nicht 47,46,47,47. Kann man das irgendwie einstellen? Dann könnte man vom Gefühl her den Vcore deutlich reduzieren. Getestet habe ich das mal mit 47,46,46,46. Das geht mit dem gleichen Vcore wie "all core" 46.


----------

